
Kill the Password: Why a String of Characters Can't Protect Us Anymore - esolyt
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/11/ff-mat-honan-password-hacker/all/
======
pefavre
That's a great article. I thought I was pretty secure with the two-factor
authentification. But with the 'socialing' technique it looks quite easy to
break. To me, the best advice is to give bogus answers to security questions.
That leaves very little chance to pass through the password resetting process.

